# Inkjet printer recommendation for film positives



## PRINT4FUN (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello,

I have been told that Epson printers are sort of the rule of thumb to go by when printing film positives. My partner wants to spend less money by buying an HP 110 (which was recommended by a local printer who owns a shop), than the Epson 4800 we agreed to buy. We make pretty basic artwork, little halftones no much detail necessary.

What are the advantages of one brand/model over the other?

Thanks!

P4F


----------



## brianmot (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Inkjet printer recommendation*

P4F,

You will find a lot good advice in this thread.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t24831.html

check it out, hope it helps.


----------

